# Juhu! Einer der besten Videospiel-Filme wird fortgesetzt!



## Icetii (27. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Juhu! Einer der besten Videospiel-Filme wird fortgesetzt!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Juhu! Einer der besten Videospiel-Filme wird fortgesetzt!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. Januar 2022)

Wäre ja schon geil, nun endlich mal den "richtigen" Mortal Kombat sehen zu können. Fand den Film nämlich gar nicht mal sooo doof.


----------



## devilsreject (27. Januar 2022)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker..

Sicher der Film hatte seine Momente, aber da hätte man deutlich mehr draus machen können. Aber wie bei allem der Name zieht.

Nur schlecht reden will ich den Nachfolger noch nicht erstmal schauen wir uns den an


----------



## MarcHammel (27. Januar 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker..
> 
> Sicher der Film hatte seine Momente, aber da hätte man deutlich mehr draus machen können. Aber wie bei allem der Name zieht.
> 
> Nur schlecht reden will ich den Nachfolger noch nicht erstmal schauen wir uns den an


Der Film hat sich halt irgendwie die ganze Zeit wie der Prolog zu einer Trilogie oder so angefühlt. Die Charaktere und deren Motive werden vorgestellt, es gibt ein paar Kämpfe und der erste große Boss wird gelegt, während der eigentliche Feind noch fröhlich am machen ist.

Vermutlich hatte man diverse Nachfolger schon vor Drehbeginn im Kopf gehabt.


----------



## Nevrion (27. Januar 2022)

Die größte Schwäche des Films war die Hauptfigur und deren Darstellung. Ich kann mich schon nicht mal mehr an seinen Namen erinnern. Cole, vielleicht?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Januar 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Die größte Schwäche des Films war die Hauptfigur und deren Darstellung. Ich kann mich schon nicht mal mehr an seinen Namen erinnern. Cole, vielleicht?


Man mußte halt erst einmal Jemanden haben woran man die eigenwillige Handlung einführen kann.
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele das Spiel nur als "Prügler ohne Story" auf der Pfanne haben.

Das fand ich durchaus gelungen und im Gegensatz zum alten Film war nun auch die Technik weit genug damit es nicht total peinlich aussieht. 😉


----------



## Grolt (27. Januar 2022)

Der beste MK Film ist immer noch das Original aus dem Jahr 1995.

Ja die aktuelle Neuverfilmung ist okay,aber nichts gegen das Original. Der ist einfach Kult.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Januar 2022)

Grolt schrieb:


> Der beste MK Film ist immer noch das Original aus dem Jahr 1995.
> 
> Ja die aktuelle Neuverfilmung ist okay,aber nichts gegen das Original. Der ist einfach Kult.


Der ist einfach nur billig. Paul W. Anderson. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. 


LesterPG schrieb:


> Man mußte halt erst einmal Jemanden haben woran man die eigenwillige Handlung einführen kann.
> Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele das Spiel nur als "Prügler ohne Story" auf der Pfanne haben.
> 
> Das fand ich durchaus gelungen und im Gegensatz zum alten Film war nun auch die Technik weit genug damit es nicht total peinlich aussieht. 😉


Jupp. Die Fights hatten einfach eine richtig schöne physische Wucht. Es machte Spaß zuzusehen, und vor allem wurden sie dem blutigen Original endlich mal gerecht. Der 1995er-Streifen war derart blutleer, SO hätte wohl auch eine gnadenlos zensierte Version des Ur-Spiels aussehen können.


----------

